# Opaline Gourami shifts colors



## blkfsho (Mar 5, 2012)

I've had an Opaline Gourami that's thrived in my tank for quite some time now. It's lived peacefully with other fish, and hasn't acted aggressive at all. Today I bought a Pink Kissing Gourami. They're both approximately the same size. Immediately upon adding the Pink Kissing Gourami to the tank, the Opaline Gourami has changed colors and has become very dark. There was no aggression between the two fish; in fact, the Pink Kissing Gourami seems completely oblivious to the Opaline Gourami. The Opaline Gourami usually spends its time in a certain part of the tank (and it is not territorial), and since the Pink Gourami has started to stay there, it seems to have been keeping out of its way for some reason. I've read threads and forums, and most color changes result to either stress or mating. I believe that the Opaline Gourami is a female (it has a more round, small dorsal fin) and the Pink Kissing Gourami is a male (it has a longer, more pointed dorsal fin). It'd be of great help if somebody could help me with this.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Kissing Gourami is likely threatening the more peaceful Opaline Gourami. IF they are the same size now, it won't be long and the kissing Gourami will be much larger. Probably not the best choice of additions.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/anabantids2/p/kissinggourami.htm


----------



## blkfsho (Mar 5, 2012)

now i've discovered that my opaline gourami is acting territorial. it's chasing around the kissing gourami and the tiger barb when they've wandered to his area of the tank. if i give it time, will it simmer down/will the new fish learn to stay away from the area?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

what size tank is this in? and how many of those barbs do you have?


----------



## blkfsho (Mar 5, 2012)

beetlebz said:


> what size tank is this in? and how many of those barbs do you have?


there is only one tiger barb. and the opaline gourami disregards any of the other fish, although it hasn't payed as much attention to the barb as it has to the other gourami. and i believe that the tank is 20 gallons or more. the opaline gourami chases around the pink kissing gourami whenever it gets a chance. i read more on the fish, and it says that it doesn't pair well with other gouramis. do you think that if i added more the problem would go away, or should i separate one from the tank? the pink kissing gourami purposely places itself towards the opaline gourami, i think it likes to be grouped with it...


----------



## blkfsho (Mar 5, 2012)

also, the opaline gourami has changed back to its regular color now.


----------

